# A bit of fun



## BeZaKa (Aug 15, 2013)

As curiosity has gotten the better of me I thought I would try to post this question as a bit of fun. 

Do you have a story behind "how" you named your snake? I've seen some pretty interesting names and thought it would be interesting to hear the meanings or stories behind the names. 

I'll kick off with mine though not super exciting. I have usually travelled upwards of an hour drive to buy and usually take the family or just my little girl as she gets super excited. On the way there and back we play the name game where we go through the alphabet and think up as many names for each letter as possible, at the end we pick our favourites and vote on the winner. So far my daughter has named all of mine :facepalm:

The floor is open


----------



## Lawra (Aug 15, 2013)

That's really cool  i like that story. 

When I bought my woma he sat in his water bowl and I randomly thought "scuba Steve" !!! Then thought Steve Earle, copperhead road, copper head woma  it was a joke to start but it kinda stuck. I was going to name him Bruce but he's a bit of a princess so I'm glad I didn't


----------



## LaDeDah (Aug 15, 2013)

One of my favourite shows is the simpsons, so when my little fella came home it was a must that he be called "homer stimsons"  lol


----------



## harlemrain (Aug 15, 2013)

Was trying to name my 1st, had him for about 3 days and sat down with hubby to watch How I Met Your Mother, and they were annoying Barney by calling him Swarly all episode and then it just stuck so he became Swarly


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 15, 2013)

I called my first python Tornado, because that's how he curled up. Round and round and round......


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 15, 2013)

I called my first snake Ozzy, as I love Black Sabbath and I love Australia (aussie)


----------



## wildthings (Aug 15, 2013)

When I first saw my jungle boy I just thought, wow he's totally gorgeous and work of art pop into my head, so he became Davinci and the girls follow the theme of special women in Davinci's life, Mona Lisa (Mona)and Lucrezia( Lucrezia) Borgia


----------



## shell477 (Aug 15, 2013)

When I first got my python, he was such a sook so my husband and I started referring to him as Mr Sookie LaLa until we could come up with a name... couldnt decide on one so I asked my friends 5 year old kid. He was really into Ben10 at the time so named the python Kevin, (although the kid has a cute lisp and pronounced it 'kebin'), so the python got named Kevin. 
His full formal name is thus Mr Kevin Sookie LaLa


----------



## sharky (Aug 15, 2013)

This one isn't for a snake but my first 2 beardies were named Beardie and Dragon :facepalm:

Stupid 5 year old me


----------



## sd1981 (Aug 15, 2013)

harlemrain said:


> Was trying to name my 1st, had him for about 3 days and sat down with hubby to watch How I Met Your Mother, and they were annoying Barney by calling him Swarly all episode and then it just stuck so he became Swarly



I named one of my lacies Swarles Barkley from that same episode!!!


----------



## MathewB (Aug 15, 2013)

Bluey/Old Mate is a Blue-Tongue.

Colin The Cunningham/Old Mate Cunningham is a Cunningham.

You Bugger/Fatty/Grumpy Lizard is the other Cunningham. 

'Oi You' applies to all of my animals at one stage and the names change depending on whether or not one is gravid or how I'm feeling. They don't get much love in the naming department/


----------



## spud_meister (Aug 15, 2013)

The shop I got my Children's from named him Kirby, and I liked it so it stuck. I named my Common Tree Snake Kermit (the frog eater), after their diet in the wild, and my Blue-tongue is named Frodo, because when I got him he was very small and very adventurous.


----------



## baker (Aug 15, 2013)

Bredli=Ruby, girlfriend named her
Keelback=keelback, to lazy to name
Spotted black snake= Paul, who is scared of something named Paul?
Eastern brown 1= Weasel, because it acts like one
Eastern brown 2= Psy, because its psycho.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## caliherp (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't name my animals anymore, but when I did i named them after the alcohol I drank the night before I got them. For example my iguanas name is Jose, named after Jose Cuervo. I'm horable at nameing things.


----------



## spida_0000 (Aug 16, 2013)

I named my olive Striker cause thats all he did when I got him.

My albino darwin Shaw because it seemed like a good idea at the time.

My prosipine I named Pierre because a friend of a friend of mine had one of those really exotic, expensive cats named Pierre and I thought it would suit a reptile better and

My cat Jebus because as my partner and I were driving home with him in the cardboard box he clawed out of it like the little psycho he is and I screamed "save me jebus" as he attacked me and that name stuck.


Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 16, 2013)

Just so they had a name each of ours were named out of the spice cupboard i.e. Coastal is Cinnaman, Spotty #1 is Saffron and Spotty #2 is Jasmin. There is still plenty of spices in the cupboard so won't be short on names when i get more Rep's.  .....................................Ron


----------



## caliherp (Aug 16, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> Just so they had a name each of ours were named out of the spice cupboard i.e. Coastal is Cinnaman, Spotty #1 is Saffron and Spotty #2 is Jasmin. There is still plenty of spices in the cupboard so won't be short on names when i get more Rep's.  .....................................Ron



My friend names all his animals after spices. I also know someone who names there reptile after types of cheeses.


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 16, 2013)

caliherp said:


> My friend names all his animals after spices. I also know someone who names there reptile after types of cheeses.


Does he have one called "Stinking Bishop"?


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Aug 16, 2013)

I called my carpet onion cos hell make your eyes water! Haha


----------



## Amberbubula (Aug 16, 2013)

caliherp said:


> I don't name my animals anymore, but when I did i named them after the alcohol I drank the night before I got them. For example my iguanas name is Jose, named after Jose Cuervo. I'm horable at nameing things.



I named my spotted a similar way. I have a fettish for Brown Brothers Moscato, but every time I go back to buy more I can't remember what the name of it is. So when I bought the spotted my little sister suggested we name her Lady Moscato so I never forget again.. It actually works 

My coastal is named Sir Imposter because I had his brother before him but there were some complications so I had to trade him for the one I now have. My mum couldn't tell the difference between the new and the old coastal so she decided he was an imposter. The name stuck.

Going with the theme of naming females after alcohol, my albino darwin is Miss Vok.
My woma is formally named Lord Mortimer (in A Knights Tale he is the guy Heath Ledger defeats when he dresses as his boss who shat himself to death.. I enjoy that movie a little too much ) but we affectionately call him any nasty name that comes to mind at the time as he is the crankiest python I've come across.


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 16, 2013)

I was originally calling my woma Jilla from her aboriginal name, jilajacku, but it didn't really suit her. I was trying to think of a name that suits hers but was having trouble. Then I was just looking at her colours and decided she needed a name to do with coffee. I was thinking for awhile, my mum suggested latte so I called her that but it did NOT suit her(might save it for my olive). Then one night while I was just laying in bed moccona just popped up in my head and I loved it! And it suited her. Which is most important.

no idea where the names of my shinglebacks names came from! Winter and quagmire
.i know my sister called the male quagmire as a joke, and now that's what he's named.


----------



## LaDeDah (Aug 16, 2013)

caliherp said:


> My friend names all his animals after spices. I also know someone who names there reptile after types of cheeses.



Not as bad as my friends aunty naming her three KIDS after spices! hahahahaha


----------



## sd1981 (Aug 16, 2013)

Naomi said:


> Not as bad as my friends aunty naming her three KIDS after spices! hahahahaha




Hey, I've met cinnamon, cardamon and paprika and they're all lovely!!!


----------



## LaDeDah (Aug 16, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> Hey, I've met cinnamon, cardamon and paprika and they're all lovely!!!



... I know that 2 of them are called Paprika and Cinnamon forgot the third. Please don't tell me 'Amey' rings a bell? haha


----------



## sd1981 (Aug 16, 2013)

Naomi said:


> ... I know that 2 of them are called Paprika and Cinnamon forgot the third. Please don't tell me 'Amey' rings a bell? haha



seriously??? I was just taking the p***!!! They were the first 3 spices that popped into my head....


----------



## LaDeDah (Aug 16, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> seriously??? I was just taking the p***!!! They were the first 3 spices that popped into my head....



Oh wow I was fretting a bit! Third one is called Oregano and when I saw you were from brissy it made me skip a beat, she goes up their every second weekend so I was really considering the odds


----------



## sd1981 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hahahahaaaa!!! That's hilarious.....


----------



## Ellieone (Aug 16, 2013)

I was calling my coastal 'Sleepy', until I put The Jungle Book on and now his official name is 'Kaa' after the python in the film


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 17, 2013)

I named my turtle pair.....wait for it...... Ike and Tina Turtle


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 17, 2013)

spida_0000 said:


> I named my olive Striker cause thats all he did when I got him.
> 
> My albino darwin Shaw because it seemed like a good idea at the time.
> 
> ...



That would have made the little bugga, (jebus), snake food in my eyes


----------



## spida_0000 (Aug 17, 2013)

africancichlidau said:


> That would have made the little bugga, (jebus), snake food in my eyes



More worried the snakes would become Jebus food! He is still a psycho and would definitely put up one hell of a fight... he took on my staffy and won lol

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## caliherp (Aug 17, 2013)

Naomi said:


> Not as bad as my friends aunty naming her three KIDS after spices! hahahahaha



Lol it always makes me laugh when people name there kids after cars. I had a gf named Mercedes. Speaking of bad names my moms friend has a kid named river.


----------



## LaDeDah (Aug 17, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Lol it always makes me laugh when people name there kids after cars. I had a gf named Mercedes. Speaking of bad names my moms friend has a kid named river.



HAHAHAHAH! Thats gold!


----------



## Lawra (Aug 17, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Lol it always makes me laugh when people name there kids after cars. I had a gf named Mercedes. Speaking of bad names my moms friend has a kid named river.



River is an awesome name, have you never watched Firefly?


----------



## Craig483 (Aug 17, 2013)

I had a black headed python that I named Chewy because he would bite every time I handled him.


----------



## skittles-1994 (Aug 17, 2013)

This is an awesome tread! 

When I purchased my sw carpet, the previous owner told me he was grumpy and unfriendly ect (which turns out wasn't really true). 
I was halfway through reading the series A Song Of Ice and Fire, so I just couldn't resist calling him Drogon! (Danearys' black dragon, for any fellow Game of Thrones fans)


----------



## dragondragon (Aug 30, 2013)

I was watching Robin Hood with my nepfhews and now my male bhp is sir hiss. The female hasn't got a name yet so i just call her sir hisses b&[email protected]


----------



## Rlpreston (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh I like this thread! 

We have Tallulah, as named by my daughter. I think it's from a kids show.

Our dogs are Belle (short for Ballerina) and Brutus the Bulldogs, named by the same daughter.

She's very creative! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lawra (Aug 30, 2013)

Rlpreston said:


> Oh I like this thread!
> 
> We have Tallulah, as named by my daughter. I think it's from a kids show.
> 
> ...



I wish I was as creative as a child, I named my cat Princess lol.


----------



## Days1 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm terrible at choosing names for pets. I've had my children's python almost 3 weeks and still no clue. Hope it comes to me soon or it's going to be stuck with everyone calling him/her it.


----------



## RedFox (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't know why I bothered naming mine. I hardly ever refer to them by name. I normally just call them, little one, hiss hiss, slither, scales, etc. Anyway my first one got called Edison (eddie for short) after Thomas Edison because hello was the first word I said to him and Thomas Edison was a bit of a snake in the grass. 

My next one didn't have a name for over 3 months before my mum who has a massive phobia of snakes started calling him Jeff (after Thomas Jefferson). I took it as a positive step for her and Jeff sort of stuck. 

My other two arrived a few weeks ago and I haven't even really thought of names.


----------



## Rlpreston (Aug 30, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I wish I was as creative as a child, I named my cat Princess lol.



I don't know where she gets it from. My husbands childhood dogs were Spot (the healer with a spot on his face) and jack the jack russell lol



My sister and I had a cat each called Dim and Sim


----------



## saintanger (Aug 30, 2013)

i have to many pets to name them all and why, so i will just name a few and why.

chihuahua is Lieca, first dog launched into space was called laika and my mum's fists dog was lica, all spelt different but sound the same.

second dog Baby because she was a rescue and i got her at 4 weeks and she was my baby.

beardies, Boss cause he is the boss, Rocky cause that was his name wen i got him, agro cause she is agro alot, shorty cause she is shorter than the other as she is missing part of her tail, sunny cause she is yellow and chives cause that was his name wen i got him.

woma is Hunter or Guts cause he hunts me through the enclosure and is a pig with food.

childrens pythons are Princess cause she is a princess and caramelo cause he is caramel.

darwins are Alby and hetty as he is albino and she is a het.


----------



## Leasdraco (Aug 30, 2013)

My partner and I currently have

Precious, Muffins and Scratch our three black cats, 
Draco the Beardie
Angel the Murray/darling 
and the bird-eating spider we call Shelob


----------



## skittles-1994 (Aug 31, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I wish I was as creative as a child, I named my cat Princess lol.


I still have a cat called Princess! And had a jack russel called Jack....


----------



## Lawra (Aug 31, 2013)

skittles-1994 said:


> I still have a cat called Princess! And had a jack russel called Jack....



Nice!!! My Princess is still going strong too. She's 17 years old and has the same bday as me  Lives with Mum and Dad though, so I don't get to see her very often.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 31, 2013)

Leasdraco said:


> My partner and I currently have
> 
> Precious, Muffins and Scratch our three black cats,
> Draco the Beardie
> ...



Shelob: love it!!!


----------



## Lawra (Sep 6, 2013)

My new jungle is nick named Fang because we can't sex him/her yet and s/he gave me my first tag


----------



## douglasgilbert (Sep 11, 2013)

My Girlfriend and I have a few pets .......

All of my Harley-Davidsons are named. *Angel* (white 2001 Dyna Glide Sport), *Sinner* (black 2010 XR1200) and *The Demon* (orange 2011 Street Glide)
*Demon* the husky (bought him as a pup already named and after I had named the Street Glide)
One cat called *Harley* (because that's what i ride) another cat called *Bucca* (short for Sambucca) due to his black coat
Two rats that are brothers called *Salt* and *Pepper *(wanted names that complemented each other)
A feather-fin catfish called *Fin* and a red devil called *Red *(not a lot of thought put in for those two)
We have some beardies coming soon. Not sure of the names that they'll get yet.
Oh Yeah and then there's my little Bredli named *Amity *(of latin origin meaning friendship)


----------

